# Tomcat magazine dissasembly



## Unkei (Feb 24, 2013)

Hello all,
Quick question:
When dissasembling and reassembling the magazine..does the magazine spring go back in one way only or does it matter? Put a grip extension on and spring flew out! Spring looks the same on both ends. Does it matter which way it goes back in?
Thanks,
Unkei


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, usually one end fits on the follower in a better way than the other one does. Some attach the the floor plate, some do not.. Just depends on the gun.


----------

